# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Report; 2/8-2/9/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun group of clients and some good fishing. One client setting his personal best, 7#@28â€. 
These boys caught the weather right to fill in on short notice.

Unfortunately this artic blast has canceled us for the next 5 days. We will be back at it next week, looking forward to see what kind of big trout bite we can get on post front. With the temperatures expected to climb fast in the valley I think we will could see some more consistent action from these bigger fish.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job Capt


----------

